# Raleigh bar bag



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Dec 2010)

We have an unknown Raleigh bar bag from some years ago with does not have its attachment system.
It is free except P&P at cost or local pick up.




editted to add 2nd picture


----------



## rodgy-dodge (7 Feb 2011)

could be inerested sent you a PM


----------

